# Giving up on CC's...



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Wait... you thought I meant all of them? No, no, no... _au contraire_.

What I'm talking about is giving up on the odd individual dud box that just keeps disappointing time after time. At what point do you just give up and pitch the rest of the box out?

Case in point: I smoked a BPC last night from an '09 box that has never yielded a decent smoke since I got it. I struggled through the 1st half hoping for something to develop besides bland, bitter, papery taste. Finally just had to toss it. I have tried and tried; given these every chance to come around and they just are not good.

They have been stored properly, aged 5+ years (and are not fakes). Yet if anything, they're worse now than when they were young. Not a single one of the 16 smoked so far have been worth a darn.

Still, simply by virtue of being CC's it pains me to toss out the remainder of the dud box. I've done it many a time with NC's, but this is the first time I've contemplated just 86-ing CC's without even lighting them up.

What would you do?


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

What tastes bad to you, may not to someone else. I'll leave it at that since we are in the super secret forum.


----------



## ChiGars (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll be the judge of that!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

NormH3 said:


> What tastes bad to you, may not to someone else. I'll leave it at that since we are in the super secret forum.


Nice thought, but I can guarantee this is not a taste preference issue. To put it plainly, they suck!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Sell them on other sites and be clear as to why you are getting rid of them. Keep them for non-regular cigar smoking friend who want to try one, they won't know the difference...lol Or you could always send them my way, i am always down for experimenting with dud CC's, like infusing them with cocoa or coffee


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

elco69 said:


> Sell them on other sites and be clear as to why you are getting rid of them. Keep them for non-regular cigar smoking friend who want to try one, they won't know the difference...lol Or you could always send them my way, i am always down for experimenting with dud CC's, like infusing them with cocoa or coffee


You want 'em you got 'em. But, only because I'm confident you know that when I say they're bad it's not just varying opinion or palate. They really do belong in the trashcan.

I wouldn't feel right about selling them to anyone; I don't think you would either... bad juju, even with full disclosure.

And, giving these to a non-cigar-smoking friend is the surest way for them to remain non. I'd rather give them something good in hopes they'll at least come to appreciate why I love cigars, if not turn into a full-fledged cigar-buddy someday.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Never would have believed that a Boli PC could be bad!


----------



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

Never had a CC. But I do troll on these threads just for knowledge. I agree not to sell without disclosing why, bad juju man lol


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

I also wouldn't mind having them. My poker buddies will smoke dog crap if I told them it was from Cuba. Lol.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Never would have believed that a Boli PC could be bad!


I know! Right?

I guess that's why I just kept trying and trying, thinking they had to come around sooner or later.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

CraigT78 said:


> I also wouldn't mind having them. My poker buddies will smoke dog crap if I told them it was from Cuba. Lol.


Sorry, Henry said the right words. I am too much a fan of CC's to want to see these floated out there as a representation of the breed.

Give your poker buddies a good one. Tell 'em how hard CC's are to come by and how danged expensive they are. Then when they want another, which they will, you can set your own price!


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Sorry, Henry said the right words. I am too much a fan of CC's to want to see these floated out there as a representation of the breed.
> 
> Give your poker buddies a good one. Tell 'em how hard CC's are to come by and how danged expensive they are. Then when they want another, which they will, you can set your own price!


Words of wisdom right there!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

I've moved away from the boli pc a long time ago. I now go to the bcj as a quick morning smoke,a better smoke imo


----------

